# Chọn kem chống nắng khi đi biển dựa theo những tiêu chí nào ?



## MoonLight (30/5/18)

*Hè đến rồi chị em ơi, đây là thời điểm rất thích hợp để chị em chúng ta đắm mình trong làn nước xanh biếc của biển khơi, cùng nhau tận hưởng cảm giác sảng khói của những làn gió biển tươi mát, và đừng quên mang theo cho mình một tuýp kem chống nắng ngay hôm nay nhé.*

Mỗi khi dịp hè đến là lúc tớ thích đi nghỉ mát tại những vùng biển vắng và tận hưởng thứ cảm giác thảnh thơi cho bản thân, sau những tháng ngày làm việc kiếm tiền vất vã, thế nhưng sau mỗi chuyến đi xa đó làn da của tớ bắt đầu bị đen xạm nghiêm trọng, và phải trờ một thời gian khá lâu nó mới có thể hồi phục trở lại, chính vì thế mình khuyên các bạn trước khi đi biển bạn cần chọn cho mình một tuýp kem chống nắng phù hợp nhất. Nếu như chị em vẫn chưa biết chọn loại nào thì tớ xin review cho chị em bí quyết đã giúp tớ trong suất những năm tháng ăn chơi vừa qua.




_Chọn kem chống nắng phù hợp khi đi biển giúp chăm sóc và bảo vệ làn da của chị em hiệu quả dưới cái thời tiết nắng nóng của mùa hè_
​*1. Chọn kem chống nắng đi biển dạng kem thay cho dạng xịt nhé*
Mặc dù kem chống nắng dạng xịt được quảng cáo với nhiều công dụng và bổ sung muối khoáng hiệu quả, thế nhưng kem chống nắng đi biển tốt nhất chị em nên chọn loại dạng kem, bởi nó không chỉ giúp bề mặt da được bao phủ một cách dễ dàng và đều hơn. Mặt khác, nó còn giúp da bạn được dưỡng ẩm và mềm mại hơn khi sử dụng vào những ngày nắng nóng như mùa hè.

*2 . Chọn kem chống nắng khi đi biển phải chông thấm nước*
Đây là điều dễ hiểu phải không nào, ta đi biển để thả mình vào dòng nước mát lạnh của biển khơi, tận hưởng thứ cảm giác mà ở thành thị không bao giờ có được. Chị em có thể ưu tiên lựa chọn các loại kem chống nắng chống thấm nước dựa vào note ghi chú trên bao bì như: waterproof và water resistant. Mình tin chắc rằng, những loại kem chống nắng có chống nước có thể giúp da  chị em được bảo vệ suốt 80 phút bất chấp ngâm mình trong nước biển rất lâu.

*3. Chọn kem chống nắng khi đi biển nhất thiết phải có chỉ số SPF trên 30*
Hầu hết các  người dùng kem chống nắng hiện nay đều cho rằng sản phẩm chứa chỉ số SPF trên 15 đều tốt, riêng loại chống nắng đi biển SPF trên 30 có thể bảo vệ da bạn một cách hoàn hảo hơn. Thêm vào đó chỉ số PA bạn nên ưu tiên vẫn là ++ hoặc +++. Hãy chọn lấy những loại kem chống nắng có phổ rộng, chống được cả tia UVA lẫn UVB, đây chính là hai yếu tố độc hại  ngấm ngầm hủy hoại “nhan sắc” da bạn khiến chúng cháy nắng, thâm đen và bong tróc, viêm rát vào mùa hè.




_Chị em nên chọn những loại kem chống nắng có chỉ số chống nắng SPF cao để giúp bảo vệ làn da bạn hiệu quả từ sâu bên trong_​
*4. Chọn kem chống nắng khi đi biển phù hợp cho từng loại da*
Không phải loại kem chống nắng nào cũng là sản phẩm tốt nhất dành cho tất cả các loại da, nếu bạn muốn tìm được một loại “rào bảo vệ da” tốt nhất cho cơ thể, thì bạn nhất định phải lưu ý đến tiêu chí: thể trạng da gì thì chọn kem chống nắng đi biển dành cho da đó. Ví dụ: da dầu thì bạn nên chọn kem chống nắng có thành phần kiềm dầu và khô thoáng lỗ chân lông cho da, da khô thì bạn nên chọn kem chống nắng có dưỡng chất bổ sung độ ẩm cho da…

Ngoài ra, khi đi biển ngoài việc sở hữu cho mình một tuýp kem chống nắng hợp lý thì chị em cũng có thể sử dụng thêm một số lọ xịt khoáng, để giúp đảm bảo da của bạn luôn trong tình trạng tốt nhất.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------



## FullHouse (23/3/22)

Mặc dù kem chống nắng dạng xịt được quảng cáo với nhiều công dụng và bổ sung muối khoáng hiệu quả, thế nhưng kem chống nắng đi biển tốt nhất chị em nên chọn loại dạng kem


----------



## Hoàng Dung (25/3/22)

Lựa chọn kem chống nắng để sử dụng khi đi biển là rất quan trọng đó ạ


----------

